# Starved minis in Mass



## sfmini (Jun 27, 2005)

These little horses were discovered dying. Supposedly good pedigrees, and are to be arraigned monday. If ONE of you would email me I will pass on the info.


----------



## Mona (Jun 27, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!! This is absolutely SICKENING! Those poor , helpless sweet horses. Thank God they found help when they did.


----------



## Manyspots (Jun 27, 2005)

How sad and disgusting. This kind of picture makes me think do I really want to breed and try to improve the breed, or will they end of like this. So sad. Lavonne


----------



## Lauren (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi.

This woman lives about 10 minutes from my house. Her place is HORRIFIC. We (along with several neighbors and friends) rescued about 9 of them last year. What SICKENS me is that we reported them to the ASPCA no less than 3 times. Each time the return report to us was that they had food and water, so there was nothing they could do.

Your right about the bloodlines, supposedly she has "boogerman" and "buckaroo" sons. She also told me she was very well known in the mini horse world. Her comment to me was if "her friends in the mini world knew how little she was selling her horses for, they would be so upset" My response? "If they knew what they looked like they'd be more than upset"

She wanted nothing else to do with me after I "got such a steal" for the 4 I took home with me. She would have fainted at my vet bills though.

If there is ANYTHING I can help with, coordinating...getting #'s.....anything at all, let me know. I am at work all day tommorow (Tues) but will be on the computer if there is something CMHR needs done.

Here's a link to the local news story:

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/localReg...&format=&page=1

I will be buying tommorows paper to see what the outcome of the hearing was today.


----------



## virginia (Jun 27, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!! If you can get anymore of her horses, GET THEM!! We will pay the $200 each and get them OUT OF THERE. Please let me know what we can do.

Forum People, Please be ready to offer Foster homes for these very needy minis!!!!

This is horrid, this is why CMHR is existance. I cannot say what I want about these people. Please anyone reading this do NOT go off on these people and do NOT harrangue the local officials. Let us handle this quietly for the sake of the ones still left.

Lauren, I cannot say enough good about you and your sister. I will be in contact with you tomorrow and we'll see what can be done.

Ginny


----------



## smlotsocats (Jun 28, 2005)

OH MY GOD! HOW can you STARVE a mini!!!! You have to intentionally TRY to kill them!!! A bale of hay will keep them going for eons!!!! Ginny, if there is ANYTHING I can do, please, let me know! I know we are a long way away but let me know! I am sure I speak for Gini Acton as well, she is on a road trip and certainly hasn't seen this yet! Let us know!

Stacy


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jun 28, 2005)

What a heartbreaking sight! This person should not be allowed to own anymore horses! These precious little guys don't even look like horses anymore! What pain and agony they have endured! It's hard to believe that anyone would treat these wonderful little horses in such a horrific way! What were they thinking? 


God bless you all for doing the right thing!


----------



## rattlebox02 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm up here in NH,if you need help just let me know!That is just horrible!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 28, 2005)

please let us know what we can do to help!!

Kay


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow! What an atrocity! I'm not sure where these horses are, I am guessing I am too far away to be of any help. PM me if there is something I might do to help anyway.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 28, 2005)

Those poor babies



......I willo take one in and do what I can to help out. Just le me know andwe can relay to my place......we will give it all the love it needs



People like that makes me want to tear them in two.

Bless you two for helping these babies out as much as you can


----------



## SunQuest (Jun 28, 2005)

I am speachless... All I can do is cry over that picture! Yes everyone, please be ready to help CMHR if you are able to. Not sure how much CMHR can do, but I bet that if there is a number of them that CMHR would be welcome to help with at least foster homes as these animals will have a long recovery process to go through!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jun 28, 2005)

I am in total shock that someone could do this to any animal. It just breaks my heart to see the owners, not care enough to let this happen. The owners, should have sold them if they could not care for them.

Sad really sad, I pray they all get good homes.

Joyce


----------



## virginia (Jun 28, 2005)

Good Lord I am so stupid sometimes. After reading what Jody had posted then what Lauren had posted, I got so upset I PMd the wrong person. Jody, I just PMd you for the info. Please, Please let us know what can be done.

Ginny (duh) StP


----------



## Lauren (Jun 28, 2005)

Ginny-

I sent you a pm, with my contact information. I am willing to do anything you need done.

Lauren


----------



## Lauren (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's a link to the story from today. It looks like they are going to be able to keep them???? Or at least some of them??

http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/localReg...&format=&page=1


----------



## sfmini (Jun 28, 2005)

Update:

Hello everyone --- Court today! It was a very long and exhausting day for everyone involved, and I first need to thank all of you who took time out of your busy schedules to come to the Milford District Courthouse to offer your support and brainstorming skills. There were 12-15 of us there, including our healthy mini , for varying parts of the day, some of us starting at 8:00am and finishing at 4:00 pm. Boston Channel 7 interviewed several of us, and Danielle Williamson who did the original story in the Milford paper was there to follow up. I have been contacted by the Boston Globe and Worcester Telegram as well. I also understand that there was a piece on Boston Channel 4 earlier this evening.

We were fortunate to have stumbled onto a very wise, compassionate judge, a hard working (and very patient!) DA, and even a reasonable (and very frustrated with his client!) defense attorney. The case went before the judge in the morning and DA Shea presented the evidence and pictures we had given him, which were very compelling. I also made sure he had pictures of fat, shiny, and healthy minis. The judge said that he concurred the minis should be removed, but wanted us to come up with a more specific plan of how this was to be accomplished. We went to work on this, and then were invited to view the property and remaining horses by the defendant. !! It was very grim and sad, and we realized, as we were taken on our tour, that Mr. Arnowitz really feels that his horses are in good shape and that he is caring for them properly -- this while admitting that until a month or so ago, there had not been a vet on the premises for 2 years. Nor by what we observed, a farrier either. For today, at least, and probably for this week, since he is back in court on Friday, the horses had clean water, and were literally swimming in a just delivered load of new green hay -- very hard on the systems of starving horses, but at least they had food for the benefit of us and the press corps.

There are many more deplorable details concerning lack of shelter, general filth, and the condition of the horses, and if anyone has any questions, I'll be happy to speak with you, but suffice to say, I had plenty of ammunition when we went back to court and was called on to testify. The MSPCA representative did an admirable job testifying as well. And the consensus was that the two of us were able to adequately counter Jerry's witness, a friend who is a boarding stable owner and who said things like 'minis are small, therefore they look thin', and 'in a herd situation, the stronger ones get all the food.......'(and that's ok?), and 'they should be totally fine in 60 days'. (Not even possible!)

However, the judge was concerned with property rights, and was reluctant to take a private individual's property and give it another private individual or group (us), so............we must come back on Friday with yet another plan. We already have one in the works that involves licensed officials of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and hopefully I will have good news for you on Friday.

IMPORTANT: There has been an account set up to accept the donations that are already coming in. Please remember that so far, only private funds have been used to care for the rescued minis - most of that coming from Jodie-May Rose and her family who have the original rescued horses. There are 22-28 remaining on the property and they will need your help!

Please make your checks payable to: Rescued Mini Horses

and send to: Unibank

49 Church Street

Whitinsville, MA 01588

We would also like to thank Dr.Benson's for a donation of a case of shampoo and a case of TNS Plus vitamins. Thank you!

Thank you again to all who participated in a very difficult, but productive day, and to all the rest of you for your support.

I can't wait to report that these horses are in a safe place!

Cindy


----------



## virginia (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello all

The Club in NE has things very much under control. The final decision on what to do with the minis will be handed down by the court on Friday. I've been in contact with Cindy, one of the organizers of this rescue and have offered to take in several of the minis and rehab them along with all medical costs. If they have enough homes (and they have had lots of offers) CMHR will make a donation to help wioth the medical costs that are sure to run very high. They can use all of our prayers for a good outcome on Friday.

Thank you to all who have offered their homes and hearts to help these unfortunate minis. One way or the other, they will all be helped. There is a letter in the previous post stating where donations can be sent directly to a bank to help with the huge coming medical costs.

Thank you all,

Ginny


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you for ALL you are doing for those poor sweet babies Cindy and Ginny



.

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes reading all of this. How can people even begin to justify this kind of treatment?

I'll do as much as I can. And will be praying for the correct and kind outcome for these little ones.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 10, 2005)

smlotsocats/ Stacy...

(OH MY GOD! HOW can you STARVE a mini!!!! You have to intentionally TRY to kill them!!! A bale of hay will keep them going for eons!!!! Ginny, if there is ANYTHING I can do, please, let me know! I know we are a long way away but let me know! I am sure I speak for Gini Acton as well, she is on a road trip and certainly hasn't seen this yet! Let us know!)

well not really.... my 2 minis go thro 1/2 a bale daily & our filly eats 1/4 twice a day... each bale is $2.50 now that x 365 divided by 2 is a lot of $... & 4 some no poor that can add up..





put still that is no right to not feed them!!

poor little babies!!

(



wow!!)












desiree


----------



## smlotsocats (Jul 10, 2005)

Desiree, here in Arizona my bales of hay are over 100 pounds and each bale of bermuda costs at this time around $12 a bale, alfalfa weighs the same is is about $10 a bale. So, it depends on your hay weight, mine are 3 wire bales, not 2 wire so if I were to feed my mini's a half bale of hay a day, I would be arrested for killing them with kindness!!! One bale lasts one of my big horses a week.


----------



## Dee (Jul 10, 2005)

That upsets me so much! She sound never be allowed to own any animals for the rest of her life. If anyone could PM me with what is going on or what is going to happen to these minis please do.

Dee


----------



## Abby (Jul 11, 2005)

I would gladly take in one or two. I have 3 here now, and am home all the time. Poor babies need to learn what love is




And I have plenty to go around. I'm in Southern Maine so transport wouldn't be a problem.

Lee


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 11, 2005)

I can help too. We have a mini trailer that can transport up to 6. So I can help with transport.

I'm in Maine. A trip to Mass would be a hop, skip, and a jump.

I can also take a mini or two.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 11, 2005)

please read the newer updates below this one. Thanks!!!


----------



## virginia (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello, first of all I'd like to extend my sincere thanks to all that have offered assistance. Cindy Moss also send her thanks and appreciation to those mini people who have offered transportation and homes for these 30 some minis that are in need.

I'll summerise what has happened and what will be coming. On Friday, the judge, because he could not find any law that would allow him to confiscate the minis before the people are convicted of wrong doing, has allowed the minis to remain with the owners. Appx 20 of the minis have been moved by the owners to other homes. Cindy and her group do not know where they are. Eight minis remain on the farm. There will be a pretrial hearling on Aug 12th for the owners.

Here is Cindys last update.-------------------------

Today was very short and to the point, and I will spare all of you the melodrama and histrionics. The judge grows increasingly impatient (putting it nicely) with Mr. Arnowitz' antics and disrespect. Maria Kelleghan appeared for the first time, and the two were formally arraigned. Pre-trial hearing was set for August 12.

In the meantime, the fate of the horses remains in the hands of the people who have been criminally charged with starving and abusing and neglecting them. There seems to be absolutely nothing we or the state of Massachusetts can do about it. Does this make any sense? Is it logical or just or humane? No. But it appears to be the law of the land. And just where does the MSPCA fit into all of this? Just what is their function, if not to act in a case like this one?

We are not giving up, and we will continue to keep this case in front of the public, and in the hearts and minds of the equine community.

We would like to make another plea for an attorney to come forward to offer assistance. There are a couple of issues remaining that would benefit from legal advice. If you are out there, and can give us a few hours of your time and expertise, our rescue committee and the horses we are fighting for would be very grateful.

Thank you once again for your support. I promise to stay in touch and keep you updated as this case moves through the courts.

Cindy Moses

President and Rescue Committee Chair

Northeast Miniature Horse Club

_________________________________________________

CMHR has offered a matching donation of $500 towards hiring a lawyer if they cannot find one to donate their time.

I will keep you all apprised of any up dates and again thank all who have offered support, homes and transportation.

Ginny StP

--------------------

Located in beautiful, Berryville


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 14, 2005)

This is just horrible! Until alot of state and local laws are changed these poor animals will suffer. I hear this happening in state after state! I think we need to ban together and give it our all to change this law..if there is food/water on the premises...nothing can be done! This has happened up here to, the women has been jailed 3 times, kicked out of counties, all for animal abuse, but yet today...she still owns animals. My heart just goes ot to these poor animals. I will see what I can do to muster up some donations(money) for this and Kay if there is anything else you need help with let me know. Corinne


----------



## Leeana (Jul 16, 2005)

I saw something like that on animal planet once and the lady claimed that they were just old. Yet there teeth showed they were only about 2-3 years old. That makes me want to puke. It hurts to think that my coco could have went to a home like that if i had not got him. Now i just want more so i can make sure they dont go to a home like that.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 24, 2005)

smlotsocats said:


> Desiree, here in Arizona my bales of hay are over 100 pounds and each bale of bermuda costs at this time around $12 a bale, alfalfa weighs the same is is about $10 a bale.  So, it depends on your hay weight, mine are 3 wire bales, not 2 wire so if I were to feed my mini's a half bale of hay a day, I would be arrested for killing them with kindness!!! One bale lasts one of my big horses a week.
> 421382[/snapback]
> ​


ok sorry, our bales are quite small.. i can pick one up buy my self!! (and i'm weak!)



sorry for my rudeness


----------

